# GUYS.. Have you ever peed in the sink?



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Well have ya? Be honest now. I have and sometimes do.

BTW, i don't find this poll to be inappropriate, but in case it is, just do me a favor and delete it instead of warning me, or giving me an infraction. Thanks. I did browse the guidelines first. No mention of this type of thing.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

LoL , i do that when i am washing my face if i need to pee i just do it right there, there is nothgin wrong with it its just water.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Every time while brushing my teeth. /s


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Once at a concert when the lines were too long for the toilet


----------



## BlackCanvas (Oct 7, 2012)

Saves water... :flush


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

BlackCanvas said:


> Saves water... :flush


Less splash too, if you bank it.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Ewwww! Boys are disgusting. What makes you to pee in the sink? :um


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

BlackCanvas said:


> Saves water... :flush


That's what I was thinking. I never have though. Wonder where Al Gore stands on this important issue?


----------



## madsv (Mar 19, 2010)

The ones who said they havent are definitely lying


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

The hell... :sus


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

uke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

HardRock said:


> The hell... :sus


Dafuq... :um


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

No, but has anyone peed in the shower? :teeth


----------



## tooz (Feb 18, 2011)

Evo said:


> Dafuq... :um


Gooby, pls . . .


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Octal said:


> No, but has anyone peed in the shower? :teeth


Better question to ask is if anyone actually hasn't in the shower.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Huh. I never realised guys did that, but I guess it would be a way to avoid the awkward tinkling sound. Or maybe it's not awkward for most people. Why am I talking about this?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

This thread is hilarious :haha


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

WHAT!

I can't believe you people sometimes.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Octal said:


> No, but has anyone peed in the shower? :teeth


Also saves water, and the water that's already coming down washes it away so you don't have to.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

oh my... -_-
(hope none of my bros done that, but that reminds me to scrub the kitchen sink before washing plates and dishes..and the bathroom sink before i bend to wash my face..)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Strangely enough I was chatting about this a few hours ago. I did it once. Whatever, I payed for the hotel room, I'll do what I like in it.


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

It is a natural thing to do. Besides it is just natural liquid and if by chance i get piss on my hand, so what? It is not ****ing hazzardous poison or acid and is easy washable away with water.

Same with outdoor sh1ttings...you find it disgusting and consider it a crime? well guess what, it is another natural thing to do...{assuming its being done in nature not on some street corner}

It just comes down on your own opinion and not on what society is implanted and forced you to belive in..think and and make your own views on things instead of just adopting someone's opinion.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Gurosan said:


> It is a natural thing to do. Besides it is just natural liquid and if by chance i get piss on my hand, so what? It is not ****ing hazzardous poison or acid and is easy washable away with water.
> 
> Same with outdoor sh1ttings...you find it disgusting and consider it a crime? well guess what, it is another natural thing to do...{assuming its being done in nature not on some street corner}
> 
> It just comes down on your own opinion and not on what society is implanted and forced you to belive in..think and and make your own views on things instead of just adopting someone's opinion.


Outdoor pooping isn't like peeing in a sink. People use kitchen sinks to wash things that they eat from and it could splash on the bench and dishes. Now I am imagining it in great detail.
I don't think relieving yourself in the area you prepare food is natural. Pooping outdoors is far more natural than using a toilet though.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Toilet bowl AKA the Sh----er and maybe in the tub but not in the sink! i piss in bottles but not the sink! wth


----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

Fruitcake said:


> Now I am imagining it in great detail.
> .


It is understandable that people wouldnt want piss in his/her ice cream bowl and all, but if one is seriously peeing in a sing, i think it is obvious that it should be washed properly afterwards...

I have a friend who imagines things in great detail and can be maor annoyance, for example killing a fly on kitchen table, spilled beer on the wood floor and what not  I imagine you two living in same room like some two maniacal chemists in hazzard suits and everything in protective vacuum packaging, vashing food with super filtered water really careflly and using best air conditioning and what not ^_^ Just adding this paragraph because it reminded me of him cause i'm no longer home and havn't been in touch for couple of weeks with him.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Gurosan said:


> It is understandable that people wouldnt want piss in his/her ice cream bowl and all, but if one is seriously peeing in a sing, i think it is obvious that it should be washed properly afterwards...
> 
> I have a friend who imagines things in great detail and can be maor annoyance, for example killing a fly on kitchen table, spilled beer on the wood floor and what not  I imagine you two living in same room like some two maniacal chemists in hazzard suits and everything in protective vacuum packaging, vashing food with super filtered water really careflly and using best air conditioning and what not ^_^ Just adding this paragraph because it reminded me of him cause i'm no longer home and havn't been in touch for couple of weeks with him.


Lol!


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

Houses that are being built or remodeled and don't have any running water, dudes working there will just go in the sink if there's no where outside to. I had to once. But outside of necessity I can't imagine why anyone would want to do this.....


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Only if someone is on the toilet and I can't hold it...then again I usually just end up going outside.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Octal said:


> No, but has anyone peed in the shower? :teeth


There was this other thread about that...

Btw:

Guys :no


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Never in the bathroom sink, but I have in the sink in the basement where the washing machine drains its water into.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a sink downstairs in the room next to my computer so sometimes I'll pee in there.

It's not used for anything else.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

No, Only in the toilet or shower.

Although this would certainly explain why sinks in every goddamn bathroom are at knee level forcing me to lean over to wash my damn hands. :wife


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Why is this question only directed at the guys.

I mean… gross!


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I never even considered the possibility of this


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

kilgoretrout said:


> Why is this question only directed at the guys.
> 
> I mean&#8230; gross!


Because i wouldn't figure a girl would pull down her pants and hop up on the bathroom sink? That would be more trouble than it's worth, you'd have to prepare your wipes first, plus risk spraining your ankles on the hop down. However, it may actually be more convenient for those of us who stand up to release our bladders. Sorry if i discriminated.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I think people may exaggerate the grossness of this. It's not like before people use the sink to wash their hands or face, they go rubbing their palms all over it. :stu There could be some odor issues, but this can be avoided with a quick rinse of the sink.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

madsv said:


> The ones who said they havent are definitely lying


i can tell u that i definitely havent


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

Most sinks I encounter are well above waist level so it isn't worth the effort.

Shower piss all the time though


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Because i wouldn't figure a girl would pull down her pants and hop up on the bathroom sink? That would be more trouble than it's worth, you'd have to prepare your wipes first, plus risk spraining your ankles on the hop down. However, it may actually be more convenient for those of us who stand up to release our bladders. Sorry if i discriminated.


You're right, it is too much trouble but the question was 'Have you ever...' There were certain... situations. Although it's not a regular occurrence for me, no.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

kilgoretrout said:


> You're right, it is too much trouble but the question was 'Have you ever...' *There were certain... situations.* Although it's not a regular occurrence for me, no.


awesome. 

Also, i wanted to compare my own behavior to other men, though the results have probably been skewed do to women voting.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

Wait a minute, the 'saving water' theory doesn't make sense. You're not really saving water if you pee in the sink and still have to wash/flush it down with water later for sanitation.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

How does one position himself to pee in the sink? In my head it looks like an uncomfortable position.

I'd rather pee in a dry shower (as in not being used to shower) than in the sink for so many reasons, many of those are hygienic reasons.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> Wait a minute, the 'saving water' theory doesn't make sense. You're not really saving water if you pee in the sink and still have to wash/flush it down with water later for sanitation.


 you still wouldnt use as much water tho


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

DiceOfDiscord said:


> Wait a minute, the 'saving water' theory doesn't make sense. You're not really saving water if you pee in the sink and still have to wash/flush it down with water later for sanitation.


A toilet uses something like 1.5- 4.0 gallons per flush (4 gallons for older toilets). In order to achieve this with a sink, you'd have to stand there and rinse the sink for a good 2 minutes with the faucet on full blast. So yea, makes perfect sense that it saves water.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Girls just can't understand. Having a penis allows you to pee in any position, orientation and allows for precision aiming. I can pee on the wings of a housefly from 3 feet away. One of the many perks of penis ownership.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No. I can't imagine why anyone ever would.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes. Many times when I was living in this one weird apartment that had a communal bathroom.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

elvin jones said:


> Girls just can't understand. Having a penis allows you to pee in any position, orientation and allows for precision aiming. I can pee on the wings of a housefly from 3 feet away. One of the many perks of penis ownership.


I can aim standing up and I don't have a penis. where is the Girls...Have you ever peed in a cup post????????


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

StayingMotivated said:


> I can aim standing up and I don't have a penis. where is the Girls...Have you ever peed in a cup post????????


Yeah, that's what I did. I had my own big cup for peeing.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Her you go ladies.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No, peeing in the sink is disgusting.



Disarray said:


>


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> Her you go ladies.


I don't really see the point of that contraption if you still have your crotch exposed. Easier to just crouch down. I've seen how women pee in public. They usually do it between two parked cars.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> Well have ya? Be honest now. I have and sometimes do.
> 
> BTW, i don't find this poll to be inappropriate, but in case it is, just do me a favor and delete it instead of warning me, or giving me an infraction. Thanks. I did browse the guidelines first. No mention of this type of thing.


Yeppers! What can I say? I'm a lazy *******, and sometimes the toilet is pain in the ***. :teeth


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

StayingMotivated said:


> I can aim standing up and I don't have a penis. where is the Girls...Have you ever peed in a cup post????????


Not really that impressed. Bet you can't pee into a beer bottle


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> A toilet uses something like 1.5- 4.0 gallons per flush (4 gallons for older toilets). In order to achieve this with a sink, you'd have to stand there and rinse the sink for a good 2 minutes with the faucet on full blast. So yea, makes perfect sense that it saves water.


In California, I'm pretty sure our toilets actually only only use 16 fl oz. per flush  We have a lot of people smuggle toilets from Canada. And yes, that's actually a crime that you can get fined for here.



elvin jones said:


> Girls just can't understand. Having a penis allows you to pee in any position, orientation and allows for precision aiming. *I can pee on the wings of a housefly from 3 feet away.* One of the many perks of penis ownership.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Replace sink with shower :yes


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

lol the poster below me actually looks like she is doing just that


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No. :no


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

madsv said:


> The ones who said they havent are definitely lying


Why do you believe that? I've never peed in the sink. Why? The toilet is just next to the sink. What's the point of peeing in the sink over the toilet?


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

madsv said:


> The ones who said they havent are definitely lying


Possibly some of those votes are women. Unfortunately, i cannot stop them from voting. I've already considered the voting closed IMO, at 45% no and 55% yes.


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

Schizoidas said:


> Not really that impressed. Bet you can't pee into a beer bottle


is that a challenge? like for real? HAHAHA :sus I'm up for it!


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

MindOverMood said:


> Her you go ladies.


ain't no body got time for that!!:boogie

ALL I need is my HAND (to help aim duhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes. I roam around the house all night, and like to piss in the utility sink in the basement.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Ewwww! Boys are disgusting. What makes you to pee in the sink? :um


ur just mad cause it would be alot more difficult for u to do it lol jkjk


----------



## OUT CAST (Oct 22, 2012)

wow I thought I was the only one. I have before. I dont like people listening to the sound of my stream


----------

